# Best Be Aware Of What's Going On Around You



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2019)

I couldn't help but think of @ronlane and the other sports photographers here on TPF, as I watched this yesterday during the Auburn/GA game. Thankfully she's okay, and I suspect will be a lot more observant in the future. Photographer knocked out on sideline after scary collision with Georgia's Brian Herrien


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 17, 2019)

Oh wow! I am glad to hear she was released, hopefully with a short recovery time. I cant even imagine being knocked out by a football player. OUCH!


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2019)

I've seen photographers knocked over, but never seen one knocked out. She got hit hard.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 17, 2019)

Remember boys and girls... keep your eyes on the ball!


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 17, 2019)

Remember boys and girls... keep your eyes on the ball!

Too true......ouch.....


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Remember boys and girls... keep your eyes on the ball!



Forget the ball, keep your eye on the 6' tall 210 lb, Running Back, that's carrying it. Mass + Inertia = Get out #!%& out of the way.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2019)

Did she get the shot?


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 17, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Did she get the shot?



Don't think she did, but the photographer behind her got one. FYI All kidding aside she was lucky. The news this evening said she was out of the hospital, at home recuperating from a concussion.  She was lucky.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 17, 2019)

Yes my question was in jest but concussion is really nothing to joke about that’s for sure - especially if she lost consciousness.  Glad she’s ok.


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 17, 2019)

I watched that football game. Glad to see she's doing okay after she got hit by the Georgia player. From what the reporters were saying she was knocked out for a few minutes until they started talking to her more. Prayers and thoughts sent to her.


----------



## RVT1K (Nov 18, 2019)

Keep your eyes on the track, too.... This is from the MotoGP race in Valencia yesterday. 






He was OK.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 18, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Yes my question was in jest but concussion is really nothing to joke about that’s for sure - especially if she lost consciousness.  Glad she’s ok.



The news said she was released Sunday. Will be recuperating at home from concussion


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 18, 2019)

At least shooting hockey there's glass and dasher boards between you and the players!

I watched this a number of times and noticed she seems to be wearing something brown, she wasn't very noticeable. And she was squatting down. I doubt the player even saw her or he probably would've veered to avoid her if he could and not crashed into her full force. If she's a student/intern she probably doesn't yet have the experience or expertise to know how to be aware of your surroundings, but then again, it could happen to anyone. 

I had a puck bounce off my lens once and it only left a splat of melted ice, but it had flipped over the glass so wasn't moving that fast. I do remember once at training camp/practice all of a sudden everything went dark and I looked up and a player in a dark jersey was looming over me (blocking out the mercury vapor light like an eclipse of the sun). Looking thru a telephoto lens you don't always see what's close by, you're seeing what's off in the distance. I learned to shoot with both eyes open, just closing one eye long enough to focus, so with my peripheral vision could see kids and people about to cut in front of me to say 'sorry', the guys with the cotton candy, etc. It takes lots of practice to get to that point but still, stuff happens, it was an unfortunate accident. 

I'm just glad she's OK. I noticed along the sidelines other photographers were wearing team issued white vests, and I wondered if she had one on but threw on a jacket? scarf? something so it didn't show. They maybe need to be sure students/interns who may be somewhat new to this know to wear the vest over whatever else they have on so they can be seen.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 18, 2019)

I was looking at an update with a close up and she has on a flannel shirt. I noticed a woman squatting down somewhat to her right who is more noticeably wearing one of those light gray/white vests, as are the photographers standing. At least most/many of them; there's another guy to the right in a dark sweater who's probably going to be harder to see. Hopefully they'll be reviewing footage and making adjustments to try to be preventive.


----------

